
The Microsoft Machine Keeps Chugging Along - nickb
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/10/26/the-microsoft-machine-keeps-chugging-along/
======
jetpack
"More than 80 percent of Vista sales were through sales of new PCs, which
shows how powerful that franchise continues to be."

Huh? Powerful franchise? People buying new computers without any choice of not
getting Windows shows that Vista is very popular? The only reason people are
using Vista at all is because it ships with new computers.

------
kingkongrevenge
Without actually reading anything or doing any research, I'm going to guess
the decline of the dollar is boosting earnings. The list price of Office
hasn't changed overseas, and a lot of that money gets changed to dollars and
shipped back to Redmond.

~~~
veritas
Well true, but the same can be said about Apple, Google etc. They all have
significant revenue streams outside the US. The reason most people try to
explain away Microsoft's ridiculous profits is because they don't like the
company.

For Microsoft, the key in my opinion, is their next version of the OS. Vista
blows and is selling simply through computer sales. They need to rebuild their
OS from the ground up to be secure, fast and user friendly.

